# wicd WEP autentication bad pass

## philipo

Hi, I am trying (few days) resolve issue with conection thru WEP HEX 128bit, but I had not luck. 

Every time I got 

```
Sending conection attempt result bad_pass
```

 I checkd pass several times... and it is correct.

WPA, WPA2 worked perfectly(card, driver should be configured right ). I have PCI card tplink wn4800 atheros chip. Any idea?Thanks

----------

## philipo

After some another investigating i found that wpa_supplicant has problems. Association request to the driver failed.

i tried manual start wpa_supplicant (thru -Dwext and -Dnl80211)...see code below. There are some issues with ioctl..device is busy etc.

```
philipo / # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlp11s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlp11s0: Trying to associate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

wlp11s0: Association request to the driver failed

wlp11s0: Authentication with ####### timed out.

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Invalid argument

wlp11s0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=####### reason=3 locally_generated=1

wlp11s0: Trying to associate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

wlp11s0: Association request to the driver failed

^Cioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Invalid argument

wlp11s0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:0b:6b:d8:fd:a6 reason=3 locally_generated=1

wlp11s0: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING 

philipo / # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                                                                        [ ok ]

philipo / # /etc/init.d/wicd restart

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

philipo / #  * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                                [ ok ]

philipo / # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -i wlp11s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlp11s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2432 MHz)

wlp11s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2452 MHz)

wlp11s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2452 MHz)

wlp11s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2432 MHz)

wlp11s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2452 MHz)

wlp11s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with ####### (SSID='#######' freq=2432 MHz)
```

wicd.log

```
2013/10/17 21:04:07 :: Connecting to wireless network strmanet_augustyn4

2013/10/17 21:04:08 :: Putting interface down

2013/10/17 21:04:08 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/10/17 21:04:08 :: Setting false IP...

2013/10/17 21:04:08 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/10/17 21:04:08 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/10/17 21:04:08 :: Putting interface up...

2013/10/17 21:04:10 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2013/10/17 21:04:45 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.

2013/10/17 21:04:45 :: connect result is failed

2013/10/17 21:04:45 :: exiting connection thread

2013/10/17 21:04:45 :: Sending connection attempt result bad_pass
```

----------

